# New 55G tank....filter options..Help!



## jalcon (Oct 5, 2016)

So I am going to be setting up a 55G tank with approx 12-14 cichilids in it. A few questions.

1.) Which are easier to maintain and require less maintenance over all? HOBs or canisters?
2.) I was originally going to go with 2 AC100s. Everything I read says in a Cichlid tank you should have a flow rate that is 8-10 x the gallons...so I would need a flow rate of 440 - 550. A single AC110 is a flow rate of 500. Why exactly do I need a flow rate of 1000? (an 18+x flow rate)?
3.) I also am exploring a canister filter, because I heard they are quieter...I want this aquarium to be as quiet as possible...I feel like 1 or even two AC110s will be much louder..
4.) My question....are there any canister filters that I can get away with just buying ONE of? Thanks much.....


----------



## mark_j (Jul 15, 2016)

1. HOB is easier to maintain and canisters require less maintenance (at least less often)
2. do not have an expert opinion to offer
3. I run two canister filters and they are very very quiet
4. One of the larger Fluval canisters (FX4 or FX6) should be enough if you only want one filter


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

1.) I find the AC 110 is easier to clean weekly, usually requires only rinsing the sponge filter out and once a month or so to clean the impeller well. I also find a canister filter easy enough to maintain though it usually takes longer to service it, holds more media and can usually go a couple months between cleanings.

2.) Two AC 110's are often used on tanks up to 75G with good results though sometimes people complain that they still see dirt, debris or fish waste not being picked up fast enough. Water circulation will vary from tank to tank depending on how it is decorated with rocks, plants or other decor and some people will add power heads or circulator type pumps to help move debris towards filter intakes.

3.) Canister filters are usually quieter, especially if the output is below the water surface whereas with power filters (HOB), the water entering the tank is usually slightly above the tank surface causing trickling water noises, though this can be eliminated by keeping the tank topped off.

4.) Yes you should be able to 'get away' with just 1 canister filter that will provide good biological filtration though you may not be satisfied with the mechanical filtration.

If you are working with a budget for filters, you may get suggestions for brands/models if we know how much you want to spend at this time. If the fish will be juveniles, starting with 1 filter and then adding a 2nd spreads the cost out a bit.


----------



## jalcon (Oct 5, 2016)

The fish will be juveniles....is there a reason why 500 GPH is not enough filtration for a 55? Again if wer'e aiming for 8-10x the total volume, than I would need 440-550. Wouldn't one be sufficient?


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

An added variable is your substrate. I use sand in all of my tanks, and it wrecked my HOBs which I was using for supplemental filtration. Canisters are the way to go if you use sand. I've used Eheim canisters for many years and am very happy with them. They are very quiet. My suggestion is to go with 2 small canisters instead of 1 large canister so you have redundancy and can alternate cleaning them. I also recommend adding an Eheim air diffuser on one of the outputs to aerate the water. https://www.bigalspets.com/eheim-diffus ... hgodIOwOAA


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It may be enough filtration but it might not be enough water circulation.

Check out This article on choosing a filter.


----------



## jalcon (Oct 5, 2016)

So if I use sand (I was thinking of crushed coral/sand mix).....I can't use HOBs? ****....2 separate filters will be at least 300 bucks right? I figure eheim or fluval? Yikes.


----------



## mark_j (Jul 15, 2016)

jalcon said:


> So if I use sand (I was thinking of crushed coral/sand mix).....I can't use HOBs? darn....2 separate filters will be at least 300 bucks right? I figure eheim or fluval? Yikes.


I run two SunSun 302 canister filters on my 55 gallon. They cost $49/each shipped from Amazon with media. I like them a lot so far, but people can be very "brand loyal" about filtration so you will get varied opinions.

Edit: I also recommend two filters for redundancy. One filter goes down and you're still okay for a while.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

HOB's can be used with sand substrate but a couple things can help reduce the chance of getting it in the filter. You can raise the intake strainer so that it is about 3 or 4 inches above the substrate, you can use a sponge pre-filter on the intake strainer or you can position some rocks in front of the intake strainer to reduce the fish spitting any sand directly into the intake strainer.

There are other brands of filters that might be an option for you and many members use SunSun, Jebao or other brands with success. Buying online at pet type stores or through amazon/ebay may reduce the price if you are looking at a local store prices.


----------



## CeeJay (Aug 16, 2016)

I think we can over think how much flow we need. I'm setting up a 55 gallon grow out tank I'm using the AC70 on it I not worried about how many gallon but more about making water changes as easy as I can. When it come to water flow I have run tanks for years with a 5 to 7 times the tank turn over per hour and it's never been a problem I don't know were the rule came at 10 times but it's way over kill and just wonder how much current is in the lake the fish come from. Go with the AC110 it's a great filter the cost to maintaining them is cheap.


----------



## BuckeyeTez (May 10, 2016)

jalcon said:


> So I am going to be setting up a 55G tank with approx 12-14 cichilids in it. A few questions.
> 
> 2.) I was originally going to go with 2 AC100s. Everything I read says in a Cichlid tank you should have a flow rate that is 8-10 x the gallons...so I would need a flow rate of 440 - 550. A single AC110 is a flow rate of 500. Why exactly do I need a flow rate of 1000? (an 18+x flow rate)?


So when they say 500gph that is with no media inside. I read somewhere online that the 110 is around 60-70% with media. That would make it around 300-350gph. I upgraded one of my AC70's to a 110 and the suction is night and day difference. I would get two 110's if you can afford it. Super easy to clean.

I bought a roll of filter floss and just cut it to size and stick it on top of the sponge and under the bio media. Then I replace one every second week so that the one in my other filter still has plenty of BB in it.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The main advantage of higher GPH is less vacuuming because all the debris will be kept up in the water column where the filter can sweep it away.

For beneficial bacteria even 4X GPH is sufficient.

Oxygenation? I have never measured...but I imagine 10X is better than 4X. Many of my tanks run at 8X GPH.

I don't take that too literally. Just an easy measurement to use when sizing filters. If the mfg says 8X GPH or 10X GPH then I know I will be OK as long as I keep it clean enough that the flow is not impeded.


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

You got a ton of good info. On a tank that size I cast my vote for (2) AC110s. On a lightly stocked community tank one may be enough, but I wouldn't consider it otherwise. I've run (2) 70s on tanks that size also, but the 110s really are that much better.

If you use sand, run a good pre-filter. You might think you got away without, but impeller problems will rear their head eventually. If you look at the cost of two impeller shafts _and_ impellers, you'll see that it is better to pay up front.

I'm incredibly surprised how often people maintain their filters. With pre-filters on AC110s and 70s, I might clean the internal media every four months, probably once a month or so without. The pre-filters get rinsed every water change.

I would agree with no getting caught up on exact turnover rates. The product is only as good as the input, and you're not likely dealing with accurate numbers from the manufacturer. For example, I believe the 500GPH rating of an AC110 is without media.


----------



## jalcon (Oct 5, 2016)

Good you give me a link to a pre filter that would work on the AC110 to keep out sand? I might add..that instead of a 55..I'm now doing a 75g.


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... atid=21426


----------

